# Book recommendations for a friend?



## rasseru (Jul 9, 2017)

My friends birthday coming up in a week, and I want to buy him a book.

He's a musician already, plays the piano & guitar/lute.

He is really into bach as 95% of his classical music, has tons of his music books already and loves to find & listen to pieces as much as play them - I really want to get him a book that will make him either find a lot of new music and composers, or appreciate bachs pieces a lot more.

I am considering 'Music in the Castle of Heaven' as it sounds like it is written by someone who has a deep connection with the music.

But maybe there is another suggestion? Or just an amazing book about classical music? I want it to be about the _music_, not the composer.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If he/she has tons of books, how do you know that what you purchase won't already be sitting on his/her shelf?


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

The Cello Suits by Eric Siblin - a parallel biography of Pablo Casals, Bach, and the suites themselves.

The Piano Shop on the Left Bank by Thad Carhart - a devotional look at the piano and playing it.

Any of the various Oxford Companions to various famous classical pieces. Good stuff.


Get him a rather generous gift certificate to Barnes and Noble, and let him decide.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

rasseru said:


> My friends birthday coming up in a week, and I want to buy him a book.
> 
> He's a musician already, plays the piano & guitar/lute.
> 
> ...


"Music from the Castle of Heaven" should fill the bill. I made the mistake of getting the Kindle version (as I was traveling). A lot of illustration not given their due. I also wish there were a companion playlist. (Maybe there is now - or you could assemble one!)

Edit - well it's a start:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's going to be hard to fit your requirements. Fiction that involves music is either really simple and not very musical, or difficult and tough going. Non-fiction tends to be either biographical, review-type essays, or musicological -- all of which I read, but none that I can think of to fit your specs. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## rasseru (Jul 9, 2017)

hpowders said:


> If he/she has tons of books, how do you know that what you purchase won't already be sitting on his/her shelf?


He has just his books of musical scores, sorry I dont know the word for them. I'm going to double check but i'm pretty sure he doesnt have any books about the music of bach.



JeffD said:


> The Cello Suits by Eric Siblin - a parallel biography of Pablo Casals, Bach, and the suites themselves.
> 
> The Piano Shop on the Left Bank by Thad Carhart - a devotional look at the piano and playing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations



jegreenwood said:


> "Music from the Castle of Heaven" should fill the bill. I made the mistake of getting the Kindle version (as I was traveling). A lot of illustration not given their due. I also wish there were a companion playlist. (Maybe there is now - or you could assemble one!)
> 
> Edit - well it's a start:


Yeah that sounded the best one from my googling



MarkW said:


> It's going to be hard to fit your requirements. Fiction that involves music is either really simple and not very musical, or difficult and tough going. Non-fiction tends to be either biographical, review-type essays, or musicological -- all of which I read, but none that I can think of to fit your specs. I'll keep thinking.


maybe I didnt write this correctly - its not fiction i'm after. Something musicological would be great. Something which explains the shapes/patterns/techniques/emotions of bachs music (or classical music on the whole) would be great (hence why 'music from...' sounded good)

if it helps him understand bachs pieces on a deeper level, that is the aim.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Maybe _The Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann? There is a bit of music.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Does it have to be a book? Another option would be one of Robert Greenberg's courses from the Teaching Company:

http://www.thegreatcourses.com/

Except for the courses on Mozart's and Wagner's operas, every one of his courses has been excellent, and has introduced me to music with which I wasn't familiar. "Bach and the High Baroque" is particularly good.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach: Music IN (not From) The Castle Of Heaven is a very good book. I would definitely recommend it. 

If he loves Bach's music, he would very probably also enjoy Rameau's stuff. Rameau: His Life and Work is a excellent book.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rasseru said:


> My friends birthday coming up in a week, and I want to buy him a book.
> 
> He's a musician already, plays the piano & guitar/lute.
> 
> ...


Perhaps a gift voucher from a good shop is your answer, the receiver can choose himself.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll give a second vote to The Piano Shop on the Left Bank. Enjoyed by pianists and non-pianists alike.


----------

